

The destructuring algorithm in ECMAScript 6 - bootload
http://www.2ality.com/2015/03/destructuring-algorithm.html

======
rauschma
[Disclaimer: I’m the author of the blog post.]

Knowing the algorithm helps with understanding the difference between the
following two function declarations.

    
    
        function move({x=0, y=0} = {})         { /*...*/ }
        function move({x, y} = { x: 0, y: 0 }) { /*...*/ }

